# 1953 girls Murray Strato Line.



## jd56 (Aug 17, 2014)

I fortunately have a job where I meet all kinds of people. Many are at their homes and alot of times it's located in the backwoods. 
Sometimes I get to find old bikes that are stuffed away in their out buildings or even in their yards.
I posted this in the "Its Sunday" thread but it deserves a mention here.
I stopped of the interstate to find a place to pee and rolled up to a small community general store. Used the bathroom. 
A guy walked in to buy some minnows as he was heading to go fishing. General Stores in these backroads communities sell everything.  A one stop store.
I spent a little time talking to him about where he was fishing as I too look for these out of the way areas to fish.
Not too long ago I would always have a fishing rod and some small tackle box in the company car. Now a portable bike rack has taken that space in my cargo area.
Anywho....I did ask the guy if he knew anyone that might have an old rusty bike on their property.  He directed me to a thrift store that always had some. He also said he found three bikes on a property he just purchased.
But he gave all but one to a scrap guy friend of his.
The one he kept was this Strato Line.  He said he sprayed it down with WD40 and it rode great. Even in the hilly area he lives in.
He asked if I wanted to see it and well, my foot was in the door at this point.
All original white with black paint. Non horn tank. Missing the rear rack.  He added the balloon tires which got to go.

So I bought it.
Loaded it up and tried to sneak it into the backyard before the wife got home. She was home before I got back. But she likes it. She rode it and she says it is a smooth rider. 
Not sure if I'm keeping it though. She has so many bikes....alot more than me.














After unloading it and trying to find out where I have room to park it, I remembered that I just picked up a scrapyard Murray a few weeks early.
Now I have a matching set. Well almost matching set.
So maybe I'll keep the set. I do like his and her sets.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

